# [SOLVED] windows 7's Recent Places problem



## bijay_ps (Dec 17, 2011)

here I have uploaded the screen shot of my desktop. As you can see the "Recent Places" directory is showing on desktop and there is no option for removing it also. So can anyone please tell me how to remove it from my desktop?? (Any other way then system restore).


----------



## nims11 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: windows 7's Recent Places problem*

Cannot remove a Recent Places desktop icon - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: windows 7's Recent Places problem*

does "recent places" still shows in Favorites 

If yes then 

Open 'computer' windows
right click on 'recent places'
Choose 'Send To' --> 'Desktop (create shortcut)'
go to desktop, delete that icon
then Right click on Desktop click “Refresh”

If not then 

first drag recent items to favorite and then do same procedure as above


----------



## bijay_ps (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: windows 7's Recent Places problem*

thanks... my problem is solved


----------

